# to bed or free float



## marty heiland (Mar 12, 2005)

Does anybody do "free floating" of barrels anymore. Haven't seen anything about it in years. Any bad reports on DIY bedding?


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Marty- Almost every rifle I build will have a free floating barrel. and 100% of the actions are bedded. Once in a while there is a barrel that does not shoot as well when "floated" as it does with a pressure point or fully bedded. One other reason to not float a barrel is if the stock is so flexible that when shooting off a bipod it flexes enough to contacty the barrel- in these cases I will not float the barrel.


----------

